# Pictures of my Schnauzer mix, Guera... Pic overload...



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

I went a bit pic crazy because I am so in love with this little girl and I am new here and I want everyone to know how much I love her and how pretty she is. LoL.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

These are some of my favorites. She absolutely loves the beach as much as my boyfriend James and I do, we really do everything together.


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

okay these are the last, for now lol. Thanks for looking everyone. All your dogs are beautiful!!!


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Ok- she is one hot looking schnauzer mix!!! Is she part jack russell?? Do you know?? I have a hot looking Standard Schnauzer!! I have to admit I am in love with her...she has a charm that is saucy. I can see the schnauzer in your dog and LOVE IT!!!!!


----------



## chul3l3ies1126 (Aug 13, 2007)

Hehe, thank you so much, I think she is hot too lol. And I love her stance. Her mother was a beautiful white Schnauzer, and the father was SUPPOSED TO BE a black Schnauzer, but was away on a vet visit when it happened. The father turned out to be a black Schnauzer mixed with a Kerry Blue Terrier.

The story on my baby is that, one day I found her behind my school being kicked in a circle of guys that attened my school. I ran into the circle and got kicked as well, but I grabbed her. I grabbed her and tried to get out, but they were pushing me around, so I placed her in my pack and punched at kicked my way through. The hardest hit of theirs knocked me to the ground but I kept on and ran to my fathers classroom. Bleeding... I pulled out the little white fur ball that became my Guera. We went to the control room and found that the cameras had caught the incident, 3 of the 5 guys were found and charged with animal cruelty, assault, and battery. 1 of them is still in jail 4 years later, because he was 18 and was the one that gave me that horrible blow to the head. 

I later found out that my friends house had been burglerized, and they took stuff inside, and 3 puppies. They confessed to that and were charged on that also. Guera, was the last puppy that they had kept alive, and my friend let me keep her. 

So yea, that is her story... it went from she is half Schnauzer and half Schnauzer and Kerry Blue Terrier... to her whole baby story. Take care all...
Nessa


----------



## crazydays (Jul 24, 2007)

Wow-your "love chops" has quite the history!!! Good for you for standing up to the thugs...I love when someone stands up against animal cruelty!!!!

Anyway- great dog/great story!!


----------



## SammyDog (May 21, 2007)

Looks and sounds like she fits your lifestyle very well  Nice looking dog


----------



## Curbside Prophet (Apr 28, 2006)

Schnauzer party over here! 

What a gorgeous dog. Gotta love those beards!

Welcome both of you to our forum.


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

Wow, That is quite a beginning. I am so glad that you and your baby are alright. Yeah! Happy that one at least is still in jail for this horrible act. I don't even want to think about the ending that would have been had you not been so brave. God Bless you for saving her, She is gorgeous.


----------



## Durbkat (Jun 26, 2007)

Wow, that is quite the story and so sad and mean of those guys. Way to go for you for saving the little guy! Awesome pics btw!


----------

